# Bootleg Toys



## Boxed in Lurker (Jun 2, 2018)

Post pictures of your favorite bootleg toys or the most horrifying ones you can find
because why the fuck not



Spoiler: I personally enjoy the pokemon bootleg toys


----------



## Ol' Puss (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Crisseh (Jun 2, 2018)

Sense of Right Alliance! With Shrek.


----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 2, 2018)

Don't know if this counts but I actually owned one growing up.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 2, 2018)

This is my favourite case. Basically a typical dollar store magic wand toy bizarrely called the "evil stick" which appeared to be some random ultracheap toy. It was basically a crappy plastic wand which had a random anime or cartoony picture hidden under a layer of foil at the end of the wand as pictured beneath and would play a variety of sounds/tunes when pressing a button which would also serve to illuminate the picture with some cheap LEDs and allow it to appear through the foil.





However, after a while of the wand being sold without incident, some parents started to find that their children were inordinately terrified of their new toys, and wondering if it may be the picture they took a look and found this


Spoiler








Which would also emit joker style laughter when the button was pressed



Obviously there was a touch of controversy. It even made local news.






The strange thing is nobody has any fucking idea where it came from or who made it, though some have speculated it is of chinese make since they bought theirs from a store which almost entirely sold chinese import crap


----------



## MMX (Jun 2, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> This is my favourite case. Basically a typical dollar store magic wand toy bizarrely called the "evil stick" which appeared to be some random ultracheap toy. It was basically a crappy plastic wand which had a random anime or cartoony picture hidden under a layer of foil at the end of the wand as pictured beneath and would play a variety of sounds/tunes when pressing a button which would also serve to illuminate the picture with some cheap LEDs and allow it to appear through the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was an old urban legend that the "evil witch" was a pixi Teri shop


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jun 2, 2018)

MMX said:


> There was an old urban legend that the "evil witch" was a pixi Teri shop



I don't think she was ever that thin.


----------



## MMX (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 2, 2018)

Perverted Cat said:


>



I already knew I am the coolest legend, but thanks for reminding me.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 2, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> I don't think she was ever that thin.
> 
> View attachment 463614


Heh....i actually know where thats from. Some crazy australian web cartoon creator did a mindfuck serious of Simpsons parodies called "Hommer Simpson" which later spun off into a seinfeld/arrested development parody called "seinbluth" and a rugrats parody called "grugrats". The pic is the guy/one of his fans wraping some of his art in an empty ps2 game box


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Jun 2, 2018)

​


Spoiler: My favorites of China's labor


----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Brit Crust (Jun 2, 2018)

I* love* bootleg toys. So hilarious and wrong at the same time.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jun 2, 2018)

Boxed in Lurker said:


> View attachment 463819


Frank Reynolds disapproves.


----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Jun 2, 2018)

Brit Crust said:


> I* love* bootleg toys. So hilarious and wrong at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 463911


I'd pay to see that anime


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## ForgedBlades (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 3, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> View attachment 463839


Dean Martin would have been a good voice for Mario.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Jun 3, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 3, 2018)

This is supposed to be Sonic


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Jun 3, 2018)

Gutpuke said:


> View attachment 463584 View attachment 463585


These are notably mockups, not actual bootlegs you can find in stores.
I suspected the first time I saw them, with all these years on the internet I can tell what's trying to be intentionally funny and what's genuine unintentional hilarity.

Well here's one I like, when knockoff Lego companies mix up different parts of different real Lego sets.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Judge Holden (Sep 9, 2018)

Rezzing this thread for this shit I saw on the tweeter






So, basic chinese bootleg boardgame of disney princesses, I wonder just how they could fuck this u....oh






Spoiler: source of that picture


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Sep 9, 2018)

When I was a kid, I used to have one of toys from the numerous bootleg toy compilations, the Titanic Bot:





Surprisingly, it was a good toy, as I remember it. Firstly, it could actually be turned into a transformer, which looked like this:






Secondly, when put into the water, the ship actually floated in untransformed mode. You could wind up the motor beneath it, and the ship would go a short distance through the water.
Sadly, it was hidden away and likely lost many years later.

The other knock-off toys I remember were the various kits by the Chinese copy of Lego, Enlighten Brick. Legit Lego kits were ludicrously expensive when I was a kid, and my parents couldn't afford them.


----------



## Spelling Bee (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Sep 9, 2018)

Here are some classic bootleg toys:

Robert Cop:





Spaderman:


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Chocolate Elvis (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 10, 2018)

This is my favorite Sith lord.


----------



## opy702 (Sep 10, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> This is my favorite Sith lord.
> View attachment 538047


> Obvious exits are North, South and uhhh... Dennis.


----------



## Gutpuke (Sep 10, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> This is my favorite Sith lord.
> View attachment 538047


Dennis The Phantom Menace


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 10, 2018)

Behold the cover art of the Pre Arab Spring Syrian games 







http://gameological.com/2013/02/the-art-of-syrian-games/index.html


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Sep 10, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> This is my favorite Sith lord.
> View attachment 538047



It's not about the dual-beam lightsaber, but the implication of a dual-beam lightaber.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 10, 2018)

Billy_Sama said:


> Behold the cover art of the Pre Arab Spring Syrian games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>tfw no Eddie Guerrero hack for shooting game


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Sep 10, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> This is my favorite Sith lord.
> View attachment 538047



Darth Menace?


----------



## Russian Collusion (Sep 10, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> This is my favorite Sith lord.
> View attachment 538047


Vader ain't got nothing on Dennis.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 10, 2018)

At about four thousand dollars each these are probably still cheaper than official 40k shit.


----------



## cornucopia (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Russian Collusion (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## FeverGlitch (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Useless Mont-d'Or (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 11, 2018)

I found Bill Clinton's favorite game.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 11, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> View attachment 538996
> I found Bill Clinton's favorite game.


Poke-‘em-on indeed.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Sep 11, 2018)

Boxed in Lurker said:


> View attachment 463583



Robo-Thomas: "When There's Confusion and Delay, He Will Save The Day!"


----------



## c-no (Sep 11, 2018)

Spoiler: Bunch of bootleg shit


----------



## Russian Collusion (Sep 11, 2018)

Please tell me these aren't real things


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 12, 2018)

Russian Collusion said:


> Please tell me these aren't real things
> 
> View attachment 539488 View attachment 539489


I'm pretty sure Space Power Warrior is real. I don't think I've seen that TMNT one before but it doesn't have the hipster stink of the ironic ones. Might be real. If they had drawn terminators or something else on the card I'd say otherwise.


----------



## The Decimator (Sep 12, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> View attachment 464481
> This is supposed to be Sonic


Looks like Sonic, Marill, and Totoro had an alien love child.


----------

